# Emersed Hygro



## fishscale (Jul 25, 2007)

Yesterday, I got some hygro 'rosanervig' in the mail, and I'd like to try it out emersed. I've got some of it floating and planted in my QT tank, and a couple of stems in my dry tank where I am growing out my emersed HC carpet (it's working well). Does anyone have any experiences with hygro emersed in particular? I didn't really want to acclimate it to emersed culture, since the lighting schedule in my dry tank is dangerously close to inducing algae. I know a lot of it will die off, but will it grow back? I figure since it grows so fast, it will be no big loss if I lose that portion. Hygro rosanervig grows fast under most conditions, right? I thought it was a variety of polysperma, which is supposed to grow without much effort.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I had some difformis that ended up growing emersed (did not mean to). Worked out quite well. Nothing special, gravel base, in a container pond on my patio. Really did not like the way it looked emersed so I did not do it again the next year. Difformis is much better looking submerged.

As far as my experance with any Hygro, next to soaking it in gas and lighting it on fire, you can not kill the stuff. I thought, being respectful for introducing plants to my local area, mulching would be a good solution to getting rid of my excess Hygro. I thought wrong. It ended up growing out of the mulch pile.


----------



## fishscale (Jul 25, 2007)

Hmmm...maybe what it needs is some FIRE


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I have some polysperma growing out of my 5G tank.. i just snip off the part that is growing out of the water and grow that emersed. The 'sunset' variety looks pretty cool.


----------

